# Wall hangers for 8s?



## Kali Yuga (Mar 22, 2011)

I've used Hercules hangers for about 8 years, but my RGA8 neck is too wide to fit in them. Are there any similar quality and construction wall hangers that can hold an 8-string? I would prefer a wooden base so that they match the appearance of the Hercules I already own, but I'm not going to be too picky about it.

There are a few variations on Hercules' website. The ones I've always used are the "GSP38WD", but there are also "universal" and "classical guitar" wall mounted hangers that might be able to fit an 8-string, but they look like they may work a bit different. Anybody have experience with those models?

Hercules Guitar Hangers


----------



## Winspear (Mar 22, 2011)

Really? I use this Hercules 






And it fits my 6 string bass with 55mm nut width. It's a tight fit but it does it - I'm surprised you can't get your 8 in there.


----------



## Kali Yuga (Mar 22, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> Really? I use this Hercules
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, those are exactly what I used. I've 6 of them on my walls and the 8 doesn't fit. I'm not sure how wide the neck is.


----------



## whisper (Mar 22, 2011)

I use the StringSwing for both my Intrepids, and my Carvin 6 string bass.

String Swing


----------



## Variant (Mar 23, 2011)

^
Yeah, the String Swings will bend out (granted, it takes a little muscle) to accommodate wider necks. My Conklin 7-string bass was hung on one.


----------



## Winspear (Mar 23, 2011)

Kali Yuga said:


> I'm not sure how wide the neck is.



55mm. Sorry, mine is 53. So I can see how it would not fit as mine is tight. You could try sand away some of the foam, which I thought I was going to have to do when I bought the bass.


----------



## crankyrayhanky (Aug 4, 2014)

whisper said:


> I use the StringSwing for both my Intrepids, and my Carvin 6 string bass.
> 
> String Swing



necro bump because I could really use a wall hanger for my h308- any ideas? Should I just give this string swing a shot?


----------



## Silence2-38554 (Aug 7, 2014)

I have multiple FretRest hangers. I ran into the neck width issue as well. So, I took out one of the hooks, removed the plastic end caps & foam, then took it outside with a hammer. Placing the prongs of the hook on the top & edge of the curb, I hammered the back of the fork 'till it was wide enough to accommodate the 8 string.

That sounded violent........It kind of was


----------



## m4rK (Aug 7, 2014)

Silence2-38554 said:


> I have multiple FretRest hangers. I ran into the neck width issue as well. So, I took out one of the hooks, removed the plastic end caps & foam, then took it outside with a hammer. Placing the prongs of the hook on the top & edge of the curb, I hammered the back of the fork 'till it was wide enough to accommodate the 8 string.
> 
> That sounded violent........It kind of was


 
I use fretrest on all my 8s as well. I spread them using a vice, but yeah, either way its not a big deal to do..


----------



## bloodjinn903 (Jan 9, 2016)

Bump I have 3 6 strings a 8 and will be getting a 7 soon and I am looking for something like the hercules to hang all my guitars up but it seems this is harder then it sounds ... i would also like to stagger them so they over lap ( like in a music store) not straight up and down. any ideas?


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 9, 2016)

Weird that people say the Hercules doesn't fit an 8 string. My RG8 _juuuust barely_ fits in my Hercules stands and wall hangers. 

Maybe the width has varied over the years or something?


----------



## Spicypickles (Jan 11, 2016)

My rg-8 fits just enough to be a hassle to get in and out, but my agile doesn't fit, which doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Fraz666 (Jan 11, 2016)

mnemonic said:


> My RG8 _juuuust barely_ fits in my Hercules stands and wall hangers.


The same for me, my Hercules is a GSP38WB model


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jan 11, 2016)

There's another kinda old thread asking about this and MaxOfMetal gave a link to some..

Fount : search for Top Stage on amazon. Pack of 8 for $20 last I looked.


----------



## Bearitone (Jan 11, 2016)

Spicypickles said:


> My rg-8 fits just enough to be a hassle to get in and out, but my agile doesn't fit, which doesn't make sense to me.



Same.

My 828 didn't fit at all. I just got a standard hook and bent the arms out a tiny bit then it fit perfectly


----------



## bloodjinn903 (Jan 11, 2016)

mine is a Ibanez S series S8QM 

*Neck Dimensions*
Scale: 685.8mm/27"
Width at Nut: 55mm
Width at Last Fret: 80mm
Thickness at 1st: 20mm
Thickness at 12th: 21.5mm
Radius: 400mmR


----------



## gnarlwinslow (Jan 14, 2016)

Product Details for PID 602130

I bought 3 of these from monoprice for like 13.95 a piece. Work perfect and I can put whatever guitar I want in them. I see they went up a whole buck since then.


----------



## bloodjinn903 (Jan 17, 2016)

bloodjinn903 said:


> mine is a Ibanez S series S8QM
> 
> *Neck Dimensions*
> Scale: 685.8mm/27"
> ...


 UPDATE** 
for anyone that was wondering I ordered the GSP40WB Hercules Guitar Stand GSP40WB and it dose fit my 55mm 8 String I ordered 5 more. 



*
*


----------

